# Umlaute werden bei include nicht angezeigt



## PC Freak (28. Juli 2009)

Die Zeichenkodierung auf meiner Seite ist text/html;charset=utf-8

Umlaute werden ganz normal angezeigt, jedoch habe ich Probleme mit php Dateien, welche ich include. Die Umlaute in diesen Dateien werden bei normaler Schreibweise (bsp. ä) nicht angezeigt.

Nur bei HTML-Schreibweise werden diese angezeigt (bsp. &auml

Woran liegt das ? Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,

auch die include-Dateien müssen in der richtigen Kodierung gespeichert sein.

LG


----------



## kavanin (28. Juli 2009)

Hy,

hatte auch solche Probleme und habe dann statt charset=UTF-8  charset=iso-8859-1 genommen! Und jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mehr damit!

Lg Kavanin


----------



## PC Freak (28. Juli 2009)

Kann ich einen div container irgendwie eine andere Zeichenkodierung zuweisen ?


----------



## kavanin (28. Juli 2009)

Ich wusste nichts davon, das man ein DIV eine eigene Codierung zuweisen kann!


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,



kavanin hat gesagt.:


> hatte auch solche Probleme und habe dann statt charset=UTF-8  charset=iso-8859-1 genommen! Und jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mehr damit!



damit umschifft man aber nur das Problem, indem man seine Anforderungen zurückschraubt. Besser wäre, das Problem zu lösen, vielleicht reicht ihm iso-8859-1 ja nicht.



PC Freak hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich einen div container irgendwie eine andere Zeichenkodierung zuweisen ?



 Nein. 
Du musst doch nur *alle* Dateien in UTF-8 speichern. In einem vernünftigen Editor kann man das einstellen. Vielleicht holst Du in diesen inkludierten Dateien auch Daten aus einer Datenbank. Dann musst Du darauf achten, auch hier UTF-8 zu verwenden. Die Kodierung muss durchgängig gleich sein, dann gibt's keine Probleme.

LG


----------

